# Mighty Mouse



## Kickboxer101 (May 1, 2016)

Now I know Mighty Mouse gets a lot of talk about being a boring fighter but I've been watching a lot of his fights lately and it's just not true. All his fights are exciting and fast paced. He never just gets a guy down and holds them there for 25 minutes. He's a brilliant fighter to watch. But I guess most people are just so uneducated that they thing if you don't just stand In one place throwing huge punches your boring and the fact is he does finish fights he's finished 4 out of his last 6 by both ko and submission. I think he's the best pound for found fighter in the world. He's constantly beat top fighters easily. He's always respectful and very very rarely pulls out of fights and does all the media work of what's required


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2016)

and he is?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 1, 2016)

I've never heard anyone refer to him as boring. Most people that i know either don't know him because they don't care about his weight class , or they do know him and also love him


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I've never heard anyone refer to him as boring. *Most people that i know either don't know him* because they don't care about his weight class , or they do know him and also love him



Well perhaps if you said who you were talking about?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Well perhaps if you said who you were talking about?


Demetrious (Mighty Mouse) Johnson


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 1, 2016)

Some nice highlights of his fights here:

Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson - Streamable


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2016)

My favorite fighter to watch, bar none.   He sees the world in slow motion.        

I posted a link a few days ago about him.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 1, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Demetrious (Mighty Mouse) Johnson


Thanks, hadn't seen tez's post originally. @Tez3 he is the flyweight champion for the UFC


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2016)

I know who Demetrious Johnson is but he doesn't get called by a nickname when talked or written about here.


----------



## Buka (May 1, 2016)

Never heard him described as boring. He's a beast, and has been for some time now. Not an easy thing in high level MMA.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I know who Demetrious Johnson is but he doesn't get called by a nickname when talked or written about here.


He does now


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 1, 2016)

Buka said:


> Never heard him described as boring. He's a beast, and has been for some time now. Not an easy thing in high level MMA.


Trust me have a read of some of the mma forums plus he never gets huge buys on ppv and in the  fight where he won the title the crowd were booing


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I know who Demetrious Johnson is but he doesn't get called by a nickname when talked or written about here.


Colan Lamont: Mighty Mouse bout proves lower weight divisions are beginning to make their mark


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Trust me have a read of some of the mma forums plus he never gets huge buys on ppv and in the  fight where he won the title the crowd were booing


He's won five of his last seven fights by knockout or submission.   People who like rockem sockem robots may not appreciate the technicality, but he's awesome.   His problem is similar to what rousey' was, I think.   There's really no one challenging him at the moment.   When one fighter is so far above everyone else in the weight class, it can be boring.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 1, 2016)

Steve said:


> He's won five of his last seven fights by knockout or submission.   People who like rockem sockem robots may not appreciate the technicality, but he's awesome.   His problem is similar to what rousey' was, I think.   There's really no one challenging him at the moment.   When one fighter is so far above everyone else in the weight class, it can be boring.


Yeah I've seen that argument but I disagree I mean mike tyson was one of the most popular and famous boxers of his time and he went through everyone easily


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah I've seen that argument but I disagree I mean mike tyson was one of the most popular and famous boxers of his time and he went through everyone easily


Heavy weights throwing bombs.  Sure, that's part of it too.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 1, 2016)

Buka said:


> Never heard him described as boring. He's a beast, and has been for some time now. Not an easy thing in high level MMA.


I agree but he has been called it a lot I mean the crowd in the first benavidez fight were booing it for some reason


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> He does now



? I just said he doesn't here, he obviously does where you are but that's not here.

You don't need to post three posts, you can quote all on one btw.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 1, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> He does now


He does in the US. Different countries don't necessarily use the same (or any) nicknames for every fighter.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> He does in the US. Different countries don't necessarily use the same (or any) nicknames for every fighter.



'Mighty Mouse' doesn't mean a lot to many countries, the reference is lost on us. Even 'Mickey Mouse' would be lost on many as he's renamed many times for different countries so a post just using Johnston's name would have been best.


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> 'Mighty Mouse' doesn't mean a lot to many countries, the reference is lost on us. Even 'Mickey Mouse' would be lost on many as he's renamed many times for different countries so a post just using Johnston's name would have been best.



Uses mighty mouse here. Which many countries are you referring to?


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Uses mighty mouse here. Which many countries are you referring to?



Europe and most non English speaking countries. Most countries change the name of cartoon characters so the English words 'mighty mouse' become something else. That's why I said about Mickey Mouse, for example in Italy he's called Topolino. Not all country's television companies broadcast Mighty Mouse, the UK didn't much and we had Danger Mouse a homegrown cartoon.


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Europe and most non English speaking countries. Most countries change the name of cartoon characters so the English words 'mighty mouse' become something else. That's why I said about Mickey Mouse, for example in Italy he's called Topolino. Not all country's television companies broadcast Mighty Mouse, the UK didn't much and we had Danger Mouse a homegrown cartoon.



But mighty mouse the ufc fighter is still the same?


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2016)

Didn't I post a link to a British news article that refers to him as Mighty Mouse in the headline?  I'm pretty sure I did.  And that was from 2014, so it's not like it was recent....  Edit:  just checked.  Not sure where the dailymail ranks on British news media outlets, but the address of the article is definitely .uk.

But either way, why is this a big deal?   Even if you didn't know, you do know.


----------



## Tames D (May 1, 2016)

Steve said:


> Didn't I post a link to a British news article that refers to him as Mighty Mouse in the headline?  I'm pretty sure I did.  And that was from 2014, so it's not like it was recent....  Edit:  just checked.  Not sure where the dailymail ranks on British news media outlets, but the address of the article is definitely .uk.
> 
> But either way, why is this a big deal?   Even if you didn't know, you do know.


I'm actually surprised Tez didn't know. I thought she was the 'go to person' about MMA info. Apparently not.


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I'm actually surprised Tez didn't know. I thought she was the 'go to person' about MMA info. Apparently not.


Well, I don't doubt Tez's credentials.  I'm just not sure why she's picking nits about something like a fighter's nickname.  For the record, I said Daily Mail, but it was the Daily Record and Sunday Mail (whatever that might be):  dailyrecord.co.uk is, I believe, a British website, where in 2014, without any apparent confusion, they published an article about Mighty Mouse.


----------

